# Bluetooth Issues



## SEEdwards (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruze and recently have had Bluetooth issues - first my contact list from my phone disappeared, and the Call Lists option went away as well. I took it to the tech specialist at the dealership where I bought it and he couldn't figure it out, he even tried connecting his phone to it and it did the same thing to his phone, so definitely an issue with the car and not my phone. But I have been told they could "probably" get me a rental while I left it at dealership, which is a big hassle. Anyone have suggestions on other options for this issue?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Possible faulty OnStar module? The fact that it has happened to two different phones points to the car and the OnStar module handles the Bluetooth phone functions as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SEEdwards, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Bluetooth. I would like to look further into this concern and speak with your GM dealership. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, address, phone number, and name of your GM dealership? I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SEEdwards (Aug 24, 2013)

How do I send a private message? Does my onstar service have to be connected for my bluetooth to work? I thought they were two separate issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You don't need to have an active OnStar service to use the Bluetooth hands free calling. Both features just happens to be in the same module.


----------



## SEEdwards (Aug 24, 2013)

How do I send a private message?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Click on the name of the member you want to send the message to and select "Private Message".


----------

